# SOLD...Reloading Lot - Pensacola (98 near Navy Hospital)



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

SOLD...Reloading supplies lowered $400 for the lot (everything in first photo), don't plan to separate unless it's a really good deal for me.
500 rnds 44 240gr xtp
100 rnds 30 168gr a-max
100 rnds 7mm 139gr sst
Dies 44, 308, 7mm, 357
4831, bl-c(2), h110 all unopened
44, 308 and 7mm mag brass
500 cci lg pistol primers
400 fed LG rifle primers
New digital scales and caliper & more


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Thats a good buy! Shouldnt last long


NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

400 for everything


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

man if my shop was built


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Dangit.... tempting but only things I could use outta lot is the powder, LRP, the 30 cal and 7mm bullets... 

wonder how well the XTP’s hold up at rifle velocities (2400ish fps) ? 


NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

delta dooler said:


> Dangit.... tempting but only things I could use outta lot is the powder, LRP, the 30 cal and 7mm bullets...
> 
> wonder how well the XTP’s hold up at rifle velocities (2400ish fps) ?
> 
> ...


if you have a press already it sure is nice to have a seizing die in one and seating die in Another! its a hell of a deal. xpt's are well made they should hold up great


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

if only you were closer heck of a deal!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

bump


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

SOLD


----------

